# Knoxville to Nashville



## Kendall (Jul 2, 2007)

We've got a place to stay; I'm just wondering weather any of you are going to be in Nashville within the next week or so. Me and a friend are sticking thumbs out tomorrow for a Knoxville to Nashville trip to kick off the hot weather.

Post edited by: Kendall, at: 2007/07/03 10:40


----------



## beautyofsilence (Sep 25, 2007)

I just want to say that my friend and I hitched from Memphis to VA/NC a few weeks ago and boy was it a pain in the ass! 

Hope your hitching luck was better than ours!


----------

